# (2) 25"+ Silver ArowanaS



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Since Ive gotten rid of my monster Ps, I've been on the hunt for Arows. I didnt want to go all out with Asians, so I decided to start with the most common Arow specie, and not go too overboard with it.

Anyways, been looking in the classifieds and found this 25+"er!! (Compare his size with the 2ft width of my tank). Also, a pic of my 16" Pleco, who've survived in my monster P tank for yrs.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn...very nice aro..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

How much did it run you for?
Your Aro reminds me of the one I had.
Good pick up...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> How much did it run you for?
> [snapback]1083931[/snapback]​


$80.. The guy that sold it to me was so concerned for his Arow's care that I told him that I (moderate and) belong to a fish board. After using his comp to sign on and showing him, he was convinced that I would know how to care for his P.

I guess you can say it pays to be a member of a fish board.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm being serious here.

Whats the fun of having one Arowana in such a huge tank?

No decoration, no other fish besides the pleco.

I think it's a good idea to add a shoal of silver dollars and some kind of deco.

Good luck with the fish anyhow.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > How much did it run you for?
> ...


youve been into piranhas for too long. i think you mean 'aro'


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

asian aros y0!








everything else


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


Holy Crap!!!







Your right..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I see you are worried about your Aro jumping out of the tank... What size weights do you have on top of the lights?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...











Man, thats sweet. Must be awesome watching that beast swim around.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Pilsnah said:


> I'm being serious here.
> 
> Whats the fun of having one Arowana in such a huge tank?
> 
> ...


he just got the fish yesterday..give him a few to days to have it fully setup


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> I see you are worried about your Aro jumping out of the tank... What size weights do you have on top of the lights?
> [snapback]1084294[/snapback]​


Those are 25lb weights.


Gordeez said:


> Man, thats sweet. Must be awesome watching that beast swim around


Yeah man.. I love the way it sways when it swims. Im hella getting into it now. I just hope I dont start going all out and get Asian ones.


Pilsnah said:


> Whats the fun of having one Arowana in such a huge tank?
> 
> No decoration, no other fish besides the pleco.
> 
> I think it's a good idea to add a shoal of silver dollars and some kind of deco.


My goodness. By all means, if it bothers you that much, you can always come by and decorate it for me. Then Ill take a picture of you and your work, plus post it on the board so everyone can hire you to do theirs as well.







JK :rasp: I used to have monster Pygos and didnt care much to decor the tank, due to too much waste from them. Im gonna see how much this Arow craps a week, get other fish with it, and then decorate it as well.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great fish and tank even though i loved your monster pygos.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

way too ditch your p's for aro's. Good stuff


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

jiggy said:


> asian aros y0!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's not all about the price tag...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sweet aro Zilla!!!

Plan on getting other fish, more arows?
whats the plan now?
I say put some like fish for like the bottom of sumthin like that... get like a giant bichir to go along with the arow, or something like that...


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> Since Ive gotten rid of my monster Ps, I've been on the hunt for Arows. I didnt want to go all out with Asians, so I decided to start with the most common Arow specie, and not go too overboard with it.
> 
> Anyways, been looking in the classifieds and found this 25+"er!! (Compare his size with the 2ft width of my tank). Also, a pic of my 16" Pleco, who've survived in my monster P tank for yrs.
> [snapback]1083908[/snapback]​


Add 2 more aro's and some other fish that won't be eaten by the aro's


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice silver


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just saw this guy a few day ago..and the pix does not do him right..this silver is MASSIVE..excellent color and finnage...great pick up al


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

If i had the tank space id buy the same fish... good choice for the tank, maybe add some plants or something... only my opinion though.... your tank not mine


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great aro look,s very nice


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

none of you think that tank is to small for that fish?? i do. but nice aro


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

"qickshot said:


> none of you think that tank is to small for that fish?? i do. but nice aro
> [snapback]1090790[/snapback]​


well bigger is always better..but trust me..it has plenty of space to turn and move back and forth..


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool fish and tank.gonna add some other odd balls or tank busters?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn that thing is huge


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hella sweet!!! get some videos up!!!!

how big do they max out?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow -that's awesome.









Good luck with your new fish Rhom!


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice silver aro









Now, get those Widebar Dats


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

with a arrowanna that size you'll need to change your name to arrozilla..lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

After Drinking some beers, does that mean your name ius going to be
Arrozilla now??


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

or the artist formally knowin has rhomzilla..lol


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

its a great fish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

3xtacie said:


> sweet aro Zilla!!!
> 
> Plan on getting other fish, more arows?
> [snapback]1086634[/snapback]​


You've read my mind!!! Just bought another Arow. The new additions is way thicker and longer than the first. Got him from some cool people in Tracy. Said they've grown him since he had his baby sack. *much respects to both of them*

Here's the new pics.. they're currently chil'in together. No fights, no aggression, no problems!!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

dayyyummm. thats nice


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sweet rhomzilla!!!! good luck with them

they're hella awesome


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

whatcha feeding em? how often?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wait wuts the dimensions


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

He said it was 24" wide so it looks like a 240 8x2x2'.

Beautiful fish, but wont they outgrow that thing if they are already pushing 25" ?

CT


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

looks nice cuz it doesnt have drop eye


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

no aggression yet, i bet you'll start seein some soon. i thought my two arows were okay together because they didn't fight for the first couple months. then, one started bullying the other. but, who knows? good luck, they're lookin nice.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

take out the gravel, and keep the tank bare bottom... maybe they will pair off and the female might drop her eggs...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

2 Huge Ass Arro's...Now thats Gangsta!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hyphen said:


> no aggression yet, i bet you'll start seein some soon. i thought my two arows were okay together because they didn't fight for the first couple months. then, one started bullying the other. but, who knows? good luck, they're lookin nice.
> [snapback]1104560[/snapback]​


Your right about that William. IUm not sure if its actual aggression towards the other, or if they're just establishing their rank. The bigger Arow has been nipping at the other, but the other doesnt look as if he's scared. He actually faces the bigger one after getting bit and starts nipping at him. After, they simply swim along in peace.


> take out the gravel, and keep the tank bare bottom... maybe they will pair off and the female might drop her eggs...


How can one tell from a male to female? And are bare bottoms their choice of breeding?


----------

